# [SOLVED] VIZIO V42 No Picture



## dmarr35 (Mar 31, 2011)

I have no picture but I do have sound. The white lites and for a second the screen has a hue. I replaced the main board no luck. Do you think it may be the Backlite Inverter Board? Thanks for the Help!


----------



## dmarr35 (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: VIZIO V42 No Picture*

Fixxed! Inverter board.


----------



## Sanger137 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi,

I am new to the Forum thing but it seems like a great way to learn how to fix things. I have a Vs42L FHDTV10A. It shut off the other day. I am not sure if it was a storm or the fact that i was seeing if another USB type cable would go in one of the female receptacles. Either way, it shut off. Now it will not power on and the Vizio logo is dark. It seems as though all of the capacitors are good from visually inspecting them and the fuse on the power board is good.

Does that mean it is the Inverter Board? If so, which is the master and which is the slave? And which one should i replace? Any help would be appreciated and thanks in advance!!!!


----------

